# Honey Bee kidded!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Honey Bee had two bucks this afternoon! One was 10.2 pounds, the other 9.8, surprisingly big considering she looked like she was going to have a little single and still looks great. I already had girl names picked out, I should stop doing that because I wind up with boys each time!
My mom wanted to name then Stinger and Hornet (its also her birthday today).


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg, the one in front looks like a donkey, I love him. If only I could have them all!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

They are soooooo cute:dazed:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So Cute!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

So cute! Too bad you aren't closer to me. I need a new red buck since I sold ours.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous coloring !!! They are so cute 
Congrats !!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the names stinger and hornet. goes with moms name.. They are real cute


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are adorable! And are really big! Congtrats Maggie!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! Honey Bee is being really great with them.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Too cute!! Mommy looks like she is in love with her new babies <3


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Adorable! Congrats! Wish we lived closer, I want to breed our girls to a red buck this fall! ♥ your goats!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

They are such handsome little boys!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Who's the Daddy, Maggie? Congrats!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Our red buck Copy Cat is the sire. 

Ky is not that far Candice


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! Very healthy happy looking boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Solid Reds~! Beautiful kiddo's, congrats


----------

